# What is the normal digital station transmitting power?



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

I was checking out http://100kwatts.tmi.net/ on our digital stations and noticed a station that I am having difficulty receiving looks to have a very low tranmitting power.

WNCF is transmitting at 58kw. While all of the other digitals are transmitting (although they are not live yet) at 1000kw or more.

I also noticed WNCF's tower is about half the height of the others.

58kw seems extremely low in comparison to the other stations.

Is there a minimum or normal power rating?


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Check out the official FCC web site. You will probably find "STA" listed under liscense status for the station in question. That means "Special Temporary Authority". A lot of poorly run greedy stations with occupy their digital channel with a flea-powered STA, thus meeting, technically, the FCC's as yet unenforced mandate to be on the air by 1-1-03. The flea-power will deliver a simulcast of the analog within a few miles of the station only. 

They could care less if you watch it or not. They are just place-holding, and a some point in the future when they see some money in it, or the FCC actually starts enforcing its own rules, they will apply for a full lisc and crank up the power.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

If I verify this is true, the entire time I'm thinkin' I need a better antenna, I really may not. No matter how good an antenna I have I won't be able to receive this station with it's current transmitting power, not at ~50 miles away.

That #*%(& 

Time to start getting relatives and friends to bombard the station and FCC with calls and e-mails.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

Interesting...

They have a construction permit that shows 58kw ERP.

Then they have the STA that shows only 5.90kw ERP.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

The Houston PBS (8) transmits at a pathetic 8.4 kw. Got an email from one of their engineers that said they have no intention of increasing power to the digital signal until they are ready to discontinue their analog signal.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

I e-mailed WNCF and they haven't responded yet. I sure hope they don't tell me the same, but I have a funny feeling they will.

I guess I'll live.... but I sure will miss seeing _Alias_, _MNF_, and possibly other football games in HD.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

In Chicago, the CBS affiliate, is at full-height, full power 3.8kw on VHF channel 3 (with reduced strength towards the analogue channel 3 in Madison and Champaign) That is the MAX signal the FCC allows them! (I do not think Canada will allow them any more power)

VHF channels do need less power for a long distance, and being mounted on top of the Hancock, gives a decent height for line-of site, but the problem many people are seeing in Chicago that many impulse noises (form other power equipment) make it a very difficult, if not impossible to obtain signal.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sonnie Parker said:


> If I verify this is true, the entire time I'm thinkin' I need a better antenna, I really may not. No matter how good an antenna I have I won't be able to receive this station with it's current transmitting power, not at ~50 miles away.
> 
> That #*%(&
> 
> Time to start getting relatives and friends to bombard the station and FCC with calls and e-mails.


 Might be easier and faster to hitch up the trailer and tow it closer to the station's transmitting antenna!  !rolling

[sorry  ]


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Sonnie, 

It looks like it's irrelavent as far as WNCF (ABC 32) is concened. While WNCF is broadcasting a "digital" signal, they are not passing the HD stuff from ABC. Basically it's just a digital repeater of WNCF's analog broadcast.


----------

